

Ask HN: Where to get technical ghostwriters? - apineda

I&#x27;m looking for some writers to help me create an intro to javascript blog, they have to be technically literate but also very clear in writing. I have tried ODesk and reddit&#x2F;r&#x2F;forhire and am curious if there any ghost writer forums or things like that.
======
robmcvey
Try Copify, more than capable of producing mid-level technical articles/blogs.

~~~
apineda
Thanks. I checked it out, it might work.

